# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  أنواع النيران والمواقد والأفران

## دموع الغصون

*انواع النيران والمواقد والأفران:
أولاًِ: أنواع النيران:
يمكن أن نميز ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية من النيران كما يلي:
1/ النار النجمية:
- التسمية: تتخذ شكل نجمة (ثلاثية.. رباعية.. خماسية إلخ) وهذا هو سبب تسميتها بهذا الاسم.
- الميزة: ثبات شدة لهبها وهدوئه نسبياً.. كما تمتاز بتوفير الوقود.
- الاستخدام: تستخدم النار النجمية للطهي والتدفئة.



2/ النار الهرمية:
- التسمية: سميت بهذا الاسم نسبة لشكلها الهرمي.
- الميزة: تمتاز النار الهرمية بشدة حرارتها، وارتفاع لهبها، وسرعة استهلاكها للوقود.
- الاستخدام: الإضاءة ليلاً، وحفلات السمر.




3/ النار المتقاطعة:
- التسمية: سميت بهذا الاسم نسبة لشكلها حيث يوضع الحطب فوق بعضه بشكل متقاطع.
- الميزة: لهب قوي، وحرارة شديدة، واستهلاك سريع للوقود.
- الاستخدام: تستخدم النار المتقاطعة للطهي، وفي حالات نادرة.





ثانياً: أنواع المواقد:
الموقد هو موضع إشعال النار، ويتخذ أشكالاً مختلفة.. بحسب الغرض الذي من أجله أوقدت النار..وتبنى المواقد من الطين والحجارة بالإضافة إلى كتل الخشب وقطع الصفيح .. ومن أنواع المواقد ما يلي:
1/ الموقد الثلاثي (موقد الصخرة): 
- يتكون من نار نجمية، بالإضافة إلى ثلاث كتل من الحجارة.
- يستخدم هذا الموقد في أغراض الطهي وبخاصة السلق والقلي.
- قد يستعاض عن الحجارة بكرسي ثلاثي من الحديد.


2/ موقد الصياد: 
- موقد عملي، وسهل البناء ويصلح لطهي عدة أصناف من الطعام على نار واحدة في نفس الوقت.
- لبناء الموقد يلزم بعض قطع الحجارة ترتب على هيئة صفين متجاورين، مع مراعاة أن يكون البعد بينهما كبيراً نسبياً جهة هبوب الرياح. ثم يقل هذا البعد حتى يصبح كافياً لحمل أواني الطهي.
- يمكن استبدال قطع الحجارة بكتلتين من الخشب، مع مراعاة أن النار ستلتهم الجوانب الداخلية للكتلتين.. لذا ينبغي أن نقرب الكتلتين من بعضهما بين الحين والآخر.


3/ موقد الخندق: 
- يتضح سبب تسميته بهذا الاسم من أسلوب بنائه.
- يعتبر موقد الخندق مناسباً للطهي وأكثر أمناً من المواقد السطحية والعالية لا سيما عند هبوب الرياح.
- يستخدم لطهي عدة أصناف من الطعام على نار واحدة في نفس الوقت.
- لبنائه يلزم حفر خندقاً في الأرض بمواصفات خاصة، حيث يزداد عمقه تدريجياً، كما يراعى أن يكون طرف الخندق المواجه للرياح واسعاً قليلاً، ثم يضيق الخندق شيئاً فشيئاً حتى يصبح كافياً لحمل أواني الطهي.
- الأفضل تبطين الخندق من الداخل بالحجارة.


4/ الموقد العاكس: 
- يتميز هذا الموقد باحتفاظه بالطاقة الحرارية، وذلك عن طريق عكس الأشعة المنبعثة من النار إلى داخل الموقد وهذا سبب تسميته بالعاكس.
- يصلح هذا الموقد للطهي وبخاصة الشوي.
- لزيادة كفاءة الموقد يمكن أن يضاف حاجز خشبي آخر مواجه للحاجز الأول.
- يمكن الاستعاضة عن الحواجز الخشبية بشرائح من الحجر أو قطع الصاج.. إلخ.


5/ موقد الحفرة:
- موقد سهل البناء، يمكن استخدامه في الرحلات القصيرة لطهي صنف واحد من الطعام.
- يتم بواسطة حفر حفرة في الأرض بقطر أكبر من قطر قدر الطهي وبعمق مناسب.
- تشعل النار في الحفرة حتى يتكون الجمر ، ثم يوضع القدر وسط الحفرة، بعد ذلك يحاط القدر بالحطب بشكل رأسي ويتم إشعاله بحيث تغذي النار نفسها.. إذ كلما التهمت النار أسفل الحطب انزلق إليها بسبب ثقله.


6/ الموقد العالي:
- يتكون من موقد صياد مبني فوق منضدة خشبية، أو حجرية مغطاة بطبقة من الطين بسمك مناسب.
- يتميز الموقد العالي بسهولة استعماله دون الحاجة لانحناء الظهر الذي يسبب الإجهاد في المواقد الأرضية خصوصاً في المعسكرات الطويلة.


7/ مواقد الصفيح:
- يمكن استغلال الصفائح المعدنية في صنع مواقد تفيد كثيراً أثناء المعسكرات، ولهذه المواقد عدة مزايا منها:
أ/ إمكانية نقلها وتخزينها وبهذا يمكن استخدامها عدة مرات.
ب/ يمكن استخدامها في الظروف الصعبة الرياح والأمطار.
جـ محافظتها على الطاقة الحرارية.
د/ قلة مخلفاتها مقارنة بالمواقد الأخرى.
ومن أمثلتها:
- المثال الأول: موقد صنع من أحد نصفي صفيحة اسطوانية شقت بالطول.


- المثال الثاني: موقد صنع من صفيحة على هيئة متوازي مستطيلات، أزيلت قاعدتها وغطاؤها، وزودت ببعض القضبان المعدنية لتكون بمثابة حامل لآنية الطهي.


- المثال الثالث: موقد صنع من صفيحة اسطوانية وبفتحتين، الأولى تعلو القاعدة مباشرة.. وهي فتحة الحطب. والثانية تحت الغطاء قليلاً وتعاكس الفتحة الأولى.. وهي فتحة الدخان.*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*بـ صراحة وصدقا أول مرة أعرف انه النار انواع تسلميلي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*بتمنى هالمعلومات تفيد الجميع ، راق لي تواجدكِ العطر " طوق الياسمين " كل الشكر لكِ .*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

انا بعرف جزء كبير من هالمعلومات لكن الجزء الأخر تعلمته للتو ..

شكرا دموع الغصون لتعريفي بالمعلومات  :Smile: 

مواضيعك ذات فائدة كالعادة ..

----------


## بسمه

يسلمووو كتير .. ما كنت اعرف هالمعلوماات ....  :Eh S(7):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

موضوع كثير حلو وأشكرك كل الشكر على هذه المعلومات والتي تكون نوعاً ما جديده على البعض منًا ..

........

موضوع متميز كتميز كاتب الموضوع والذي يبدعنا دوما بقلمه الرائع ..

دمتم بود

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مشكورين جميعاً على المرور العطر 
أتمنى الفائدة والمتعة للجميع 

*

----------

